# [RISOLTO] Non carico i moduli di virtualbox

## lsegalla

Salve, ho dovuto fare un aggiornamento del kernel e ora vedo che VirtualBox non si avvia più. Funzionava fino a pochissimo tempo fa.

Qualche dettaglio sulla mia macchina:

```
# uname -a

Linux user8-gentoo 2.6.32-tuxonice-r7 #1 SMP Mon Aug 16 17:35:15 CEST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2310 @ 1.46GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Nella fattispecie al boot il sistema non trova i moduli e non riesco a caricarli nemmeno a mano.

```
# modprobe vboxdrv

FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.

```

Vedo inoltre che non c'è il file /etc/init.d/vboxdrv se volessi eseguire un /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup

Ho visto che c'era aggiornamenti disponibili e ho aggiornato all'ultima versione di virtualbox e ora ho installato quanto segue:

```
# eix virtualbox|grep [I]

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

     Installed versions:  3.1.8!m(13:33:02 17/08/2010)(additions chm python -headless -rdesktop-vrdp -sdk -vboxwebsrv)

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

     Installed versions:  3.1.8(13:31:41 17/08/2010)(kernel_linux)

```

Nell'installazione ho solo qualche avuto qualche problema coi moduli, ma come da istruzioni ho eseguito quanto segue:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make oldconfig

# make modules_prepare

```

dove /usr/src/linux è appunto: 

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 16 lug 07.53 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.32-tuxonice-r7/

```

E ho verificato (ma c'erano già) che i moduli fossero presenti in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 e di essere nel group vboxusers

Il tutto si è installato senza problemi ma ancora non si avvia Virtualbox. 

Vedo anche che manca /dev/vboxdrv

```
# locate vboxdrv

/lib/modules/2.6.30-tuxonice-r6/misc/vboxdrv.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-tuxonice-r7/misc/vboxdrv.ko

```

Ora rileggendo il log vedo qualcos'altro, forse devo ricompilare il kernel nuovamente?

```
Then please try merging this module again.

ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8 failed:

  Kernel sources need compiling first
```

Poi c'è un altro messaggino che non ho capito bene:

```
/lib/modules/2.6.32-tuxonice-r7/build/System.map not found.

You must manually update the kernel module dependencies using depmod.

```

Mi indirizzate please sulla strada giusta?Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Dec 10, 2012 5:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lsegalla

Comunque i moduli ci sono:

```

# locate vboxdrv

/lib/modules/2.6.30-tuxonice-r6/misc/vboxdrv.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.32-tuxonice-r7/misc/vboxdrv.ko

```

Però se carico a manina:

```
# insmod /lib/modules/2.6.30-tuxonice-r6/misc/vboxdrv.ko

insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.30-tuxonice-r6/misc/vboxdrv.ko': -1 Invalid module format

```

Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Dec 10, 2012 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Però se carico a manina:
> 
> ```
> # insmod /lib/modules/2.6.30-tuxonice-r6/misc/vboxdrv.ko
> 
> ...

 

Ma non stavi lavorando con il .32 ??

----------

## lsegalla

Caspita hai ragione, ho fatto un copia-incolla sbagliato nel comando, quindi se lo rifaccio vedo che:

```

# insmod /lib/modules/2.6.32-tuxonice-r7/misc/vboxdrv.ko

insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.32-tuxonice-r7/misc/vboxdrv.ko': -1 Invalid module format

```

Quindi non cambia niente...     :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Dec 10, 2012 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

uhm..probabile che non cambi nulla..ma non è che hai dimenticato di battere make modules_install dopo aver ricompilato un'nuovo kernel?

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make modules_install

modprobe vboxdrv
```

----------

## lsegalla

Ti rispondo subito negativamente, perchè ho già provato stamattina...

e poi con genkernel di solito se la fa quell'operazione se non erroLast edited by lsegalla on Mon Dec 10, 2012 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pierino_89

Allora, ripercorriamo i passi giusti per aggiornare il kernel:

- copiare la config nella cartella del nuovo kernel

- eselect kernel $numerokernelnuovo

- cd /usr/src/linux

- make oldconfig

- make -jX && make modules -jX

- make modules_install

- copiare bzimage in /boot, aggiornare la config di grub

- module-rebuild rebuild

----------

## eth0

Ciao ,

scrivo in quanto è capitato anche a me, dopo aver aggiornato il kernel, di ritrovarmi con Virtualbox non funzionante: non mi caricava più il modulo vboxdrv.

Ho risolto riemergendo i sorgenti di Virtualbox; si è ricreato il modulo e tutto è tornato a posto.

Se, come mi pare, dopo aver aggiornato il kernel che usi hai già provveduto a riemergere il pacchetto, fai un altro tentativo, non si sa mai...

Ciao.

----------

## pierino_89

module-rebuild serve per l'appunto a riemergere i pacchetti che installano moduli del kernel   :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

Rieccomi, ho seguito tutta la procedura e comunque credo sia stato proprio quel module-rebuild rebuild a risolvere!

(ovviamente tempo fa avevo già provato a riemergere i pacchetti del caso etc.)

Ora ho appena installato la versione 3.2 (fra l'altro) di virtualbox che ha il supporto ad osx che però la mia macchina non supporta (amen)

Tutto risolto quindi, grazie e marco subito come risolto.Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Dec 10, 2012 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## funkoolow

avevo lo stesso problema, ha risolto anche a me  :Smile: 

la domanda ora diventa: come faccio in modo che al prossimo upgrade del kernel questi moduli vengano riaggiornati senza dover rilanciare il comando a mano (che probabilmente avro dimenticato   :Rolling Eyes:  )? il pacchetto dkms mi pare mi pare non sia in portage, o sbaglio?

----------

## ago

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> avevo lo stesso problema, ha risolto anche a me 
> 
> la domanda ora diventa: come faccio in modo che al prossimo upgrade del kernel questi moduli vengano riaggiornati senza dover rilanciare il comando a mano (che probabilmente avro dimenticato   )? il pacchetto dkms mi pare mi pare non sia in portage, o sbaglio?

 

devi rilanciare a mano

----------

